# how to add sub to Bowers&Wilkins MM-1?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i want to add a sub to the Bowers&Wilkins MM-1 speakers to make it 2.1 for my pc the sub is the Logitech Z-2300 some guy was saying on this website http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bowers-...lack/2582053.p?id=1218337326881&skuId=2582053 I am unable to connect the B&Ws with the usb and I lose digital capability and the use of the built-in DAC. My computer is capable of 7.1 so I changed one of the analog ports to output L&R channels so that both the sub and the B&Ws are both receiving L&R channels independently.
With this setup they sound amazing. A huge difference over the THX Logitech speakers. They add a great mid-range which the Logitechs were seriously lacking. The B&Ws are clear and with the sub, produce a rich listening experience. I have a small 12x14 room and I like it loud. From ABBA and The Beatles to Skrillex and Radiohead, this is a sweet-sounding setup. A nice bonus to this setup is that I can turn off the sub at night and still have great sound at low levels.
I did listen to them with both digital and analog setups and did not notice much difference at all. Maybe I'm not quite the audiophile or maybe my mobo has a good DAC my question is how do you change one of the analouge ports to output l&r channels so that both the sub and the B&Ws are both receiving L&R channels independently. i am using a auzentech hometheatre hd sound card and what cables go to where on the soundcard and sub need help on this matter please


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

markyboy156 said:


> my question is how do you change one of the analouge ports to output l&r channels so that both the sub and the B&Ws are both receiving L&R channels independently.


No need to change a second analog output to L/R. Just use a pair of “y” splitters and connect the speakers to one side, and the sub to the other.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi wayne i googled y splitters and it comes up with diifferent types what splitter do i need in paticular could you do a link to the item needed please


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No problem, but could you post a picture or link to the cable you have connecting the sound card to the speakers? That way I’ll know what to look for.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

the speakers have a internal dac there is no cable to go from soundcard to thr speaker no soundcard needed there is a usb cable that goes from the powered speaker to a usb on the computer MM-1 connection sockets are found on the back and the underside of the powered speaker. Those on the underside are the power input socket, the USB socket and the slave speaker socket. Those on the side are the line input socket and the headphone output socket. The connection sockets are illustrated above.
Connecting the Slave Speaker The slave speaker incorporates a captive cable that connects to the slave speaker connection socket on the underside of the powered speaker. The plug on the end of the captive cable is a push fit into the slave speaker socket. The slave speaker incorporates a facility in its base to coil any spare cable. See illustration above right for coiling spare cable. 
USB Connections If you wish to listen to audio either stored or streamed on your PC/Mac, connect from a spare USB socket on the computer to the USB socket on the underside of the powered speaker. Use the USB cable supplied.
Note: If an alternative USB cable is used it should be no longer than 3m (10 ft).
MM-1 Powered Speaker• MM-1 Slave Speaker• Power Supply• Power Cable• USB Cable• Stereo Mini-jack cable• Remote Control Handset• Document pack containing a Quick Start Guide, • warranty information and statutory safety warnings.
Environmental Information All Bowers & Wilkins products are designed to comply with international directives on the Restriction of Hazardous Substances (RoHS) in electrical and electronic equipment and the disposal of Waste Electrical and Electronic Equipment (WEEE). These symbols indicate compliance and that the products must be appropriately recycled or processed in accordance with these directives. Consult your local waste disposal authority for guidance.
Aux Input If you wish to listen to an external analogue audio source, TV audio or your PC/Mac analogue audio output for example, connect it to the MM-1 aux in socket on the back of the powered speaker using the 3.5mm mini-jack cable supplied.
The MM-1 aux in socket and USB input operate in parallel so that audio signals present on either will be heard simultaneously. This allows, for example, computer alert sounds to be heard through MM-1 even while audio is either playing from an alternative analogue source?


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

heres the instruction manual


----------

